
“Why I had to flee my $2,600 Bay Area rental for Seattle’s 'cheaper' pastures” - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/bay-area-transplant-worries-about-seattle-housing-following-san-franciscos-path/
======
startupdiscuss
Where would they move to next? Austin?

